# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  أنواع ومميزات خبز" الصاج " عند البدو

## دموع الغصون

*أنواع  ومميزات خبز" الصاج " عند البدو*


*"والصاج"  في تكوينه لا يعدو عن كونه صفيحة حديدية، دائرية، محدبة من الخارج، ومقعرة من  الداخل " قطرها لايتجاوز 60 سم،و على طرفه مثبته حلقة لتعليقه بها وحفظه بعد  الاستعمال أو أثناء التنقل*



*أنواع  ومميزات خبز" الصاج " عند البدو*

 






يعود خبز ''الصاج'' إلى سالف الأزمان ..  ومنافسا قويا  " لآلة صناعة "  الخبزالحديثه 
حيث وقفت عاجزه  و لم تستطع التكنولوجيا والتقنية الحديثة  ، بكل مقوماتها أن تلغي دور " الصاج "  في اعداد الخبز المعد على نار الحطب  , رغم تقدمها  وتطورها الهائل.

"والصاج" في تكوينه لا يعدو عن كونه صفيحة  حديدية، دائرية، محدبة من الخارج، ومقعرة من الداخل " قطرها لايتجاوز 60 سم،و على  طرفه مثبته حلقة لتعليقه  بها وحفظه بعد الاستعمال أو أثناء التنقل

''ومنزلة "الصاج'' كان وما زال رفيقا للبدو  الرّحل وحتى المقيم ؛ على حد  سواء وهو جزء لايتجزأ من مكونات بيت الشعر وبواسطته  يعد ''خبز الشراك '' كونه احد محاور الضيافة العربية فهو والمنسف توأمان ولابد لهما  من أن يلتقيا أمام الضيوف

 وكما هو  معروف بينه وبين الأفران منافسة شديدة إلا أنها عجزت عن المنافسة،نظرا   لجودة المنتج من الخبز فهناك فارق كبير في الطعم بين خبز الصاج الذي يعد على  نارالحطب من نوع '' العجرم والغضا'' أو غيرة وبين خبز الأفران المعد على رائحة وقود  النفط

ونظرا لقناعة كثير من البدو  المتحضرين،   بمنتجهم من الخبز دفعتهم للأحتفاظ به   ومعاودة العمل به من حين لأخر الى يومنا هذا. 
وفي العادة يكون حجم  الشراكة الواحدة ( رغيف الخبز ) بحجم قطر الصاج إلا قليلا لكنها رقيقة, وعلامة رقها  دليل على براعة ودقة فن صناعتها. 



وإذا كانت مناسبه عند أحد  البدو المتحضرين , فانه يحرص على أن يكون خبز "الشراك"  موجودا كأحد مكونات المنسف  وعادة ما يلجا الكثيرون من سكان المدن اللذين لايجدون مكانا لصنع خبز الشراك   بالإستعانه بالأقارب أوبالأصدقاء المقربين لصنعه لاسيما في المناسبات والولائم  ذات الطابع الخاص, 
وتتعدى استخدامات  الصاج إلى أنواع أخرى من الخبز المعروف ب ''  اللزاقي '' كونه يلصق على ظهر الصاج بعجينة'' عويص '' غير مخمرة بعد أن تصل  درجة حرارة الصاج إلى حد معين تكفي لإنضاجه خلال خمس دقائق فهو أكثر سماكة من خبز  الشراك لذا يحتاج إلى نار اقوي ووقت أطول بعض الشئ



لكن النوع الثالث من  أنواع خبز الصاج يعرف ب '' المصالي''وهنا  يختلف شكل الصاج حيث يكون دائري ومسطح ’ وخبزته تكون أكثر سماكة مما سبقه ويحتاج  إلى أن يصلى بالنار وقت أكثر لذا جاء اسمه ب ''  المصالي '' يصنع من العجين المخمر ويستعمل مع السمن البلدي أو زبدة الغنم ,  وكثيرا مايستعمل بالرحلات البريه .
وكذلك يصنع على الغاز عند أهل المدن , لكن  تقل جودته عن المعد تحت النار,






أما النوع الرابع وهو  المميز.. من الخبز يسمى ( خبز  السلك ) وهذا 
النوع ليس كشهرت  ماسبقه . نظرا  لعدم معرفته من الكثير وطريقة  صنعه تحتاج لوقت أكثرلسبب  مروره بعدة مراحل حيث يخمر العجين جيدا بعد ذلك يقطع على شكل دوائر ويرش عليه طحين  عادي الى أن يصبح قاسيا نوعا ما . ثم يرق باليد ويوضع على الجمر. وهذا النوع " لا يمكن  تصنيعه" بتاتا  الا على نار الحطب , وهذا مايميزه عن غيره .  


والسلك  في تكوينه لا يعدو عن كونه قطعة مربعة  أومستطيلة الشكل مفرغه على هيئة مربعات أو مستطيلات وهذا سبب قسوة العجين ..  ويستعمل مع زيت الزيتون الأصلي " تغميس " وله مذاق خاص وطعم رائع  ..



وعادة ما تفضل المرأة  إعداد خبز الشراك على غيره من خبز الصاج فهو أسرع واقل جهدا واقل تعاملا مع النار  التي يمتطيها الصاج على مثلث من الأحجار تعرف واحدتها ب '' اللدية '' ومجموعها ''  لدايا '' 

..ويبقى الصاج سيد  ادوات البيت دون منازع، فهو أول ماعرف إضافه الى سهولة تصنيعه وسرعة عمله  ... الخ.

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بحق معلومات رائعة وفي منها ما كنت اعرفه .. شكرا يا دموع الغصون على هالموضوع الزاكي :SnipeR (22):

----------


## rand yanal

*يسلموا على الموضوع الرائع ,, والله انا بموووووووووووووووت فية خصوصا إذا كانت مع المنسف ,, يم يم يم ما أطيبة ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورات صبايا على المرور العطر و التعليقات المميزة

----------

